# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  فرحنا بقدوم الضيف الكريم رمضان الفضيل

## انور ابو البصل

فرحنا بقدوم الضيف الكريم رمضان الفضيل



مشاركة : انور صالح ابو البصل

.. الحَمْدُ لله رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ وَالصَّلاَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَى أَشْرَفِ

الخَلْقِ أَجْمَعِينَ وَخَاتَمِ الأَنْبِياءِ وَالمُرْسَلِينَ سَيِّدِنا مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَأَصْحَابِهِ وَأَتْبَاعِهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّيِنِ.

حق لنا أن نفرح ولما لا نفرح والله جل وعلا يقول

( قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْر مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ)


المؤمن يفرح برمضان فرحةً لا وجه للمقارنة بينها وبين فرحة عبد بدنيا مقبلة عليه وإن عظمت .

 المؤمن يجمع في رمضان من الحسنات خيرٌ مما يجمعه أهل الدنيا من الدولارات والدنانير لأن المال وإن كثر ظل زائل ، وأن الليل مهما طال لا بد من طلوع الفجر ، وأن العمر مهما طال لابد من دخول القبر . فالمؤمن يفرح بحسنة أضعاف أضعاف  فرحة أهل الأموال بأموالهم
لأن المال إلى زوال ، فلو لقي الكبير المتعال بحسنة واحدة يرجع بها ميزانه سعد في الدنيا والآخرة
سورة الزلزلة في الآيتين 7 و 8 (فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ * وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ )

ولما لا يفرح أهل الأيمان ، لما لا يفرح أهل التوحيد بموسم الطاعة ، بموسم الخير والبركة

إنه شهر الصيام ، إنه شهر القيام ، إنه شهر القرآن ، إنه شهر الإنفاق والجود والإحسان ، إنه شهر العتق من النيران ، إنه شهر تغلق فيه أبواب النيران ، إنه شهر تفتح فيه أبواب الجنان ، إنه شهر تغفر فيه الذنوب وتمحى فيه العيوب ، وتكفر فيه السيئات

مغبونٌ ورب الكعبة خسران ورب الكعبة من أقبل عليه موسم بهذه المزايا والخصائص ثم أنسلخ رمضان قبل أن يغفر له الرحيم الرحمن جل وعلا
روى الإمام الترمذي والإمام أحمد وغيرهم بسندٍ صحيح . من حديث أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
( رغم أنف عبد دخل عليه رمضان ثم أنسلخ ( أي انتهى الشهر ) قبل أن يغفر له)
رمضان شهر طاعة . رمضان شهر صيام ، وقيام ، وقرآن ، وذكر ، وإنفاق ، وجود ، وإحسان
 يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : في الصحيحين من حديث أبى هريرة(إذا جاء رمضان فتحت أبواب الجنة )
وفى رواية مسلم :
إذا جاء رمضان ، فتحت أبواب الرحمة ، ويناد منادٍ : يا باغي الخير أقبل ، ويا باغي الشر أقصر
وفى رواية الترمذي بسند حسن :
(إذا كان أول ليلة من شهر رمضان : صفدت الشياطين ومردة الجن ، وغلقت أبواب النيران فلم يفتح منها باب ، وفتحت أبواب الجنة فلم يغلق منها باب،وينادي مناد يا باغي الخير أقبل ، ويا باغي الشر أقصر ولله عتقاء من النار ، وذلك كل ليلة)
وقال جل وعلا في الحديث القدسي الذي رواه البخاري ومسلم من حديث أبى هريرة عن الحبيب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
قال الله( كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصيام ، فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به ، والصيام جنة ، وإذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا يصخب ، فإن سابه أحد أو قاتله فليقل : إني امرؤ صائم . والذي نفس محمد بيده ، لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك . للصائم فرحتان يفرحهما : إذا أفطر فرح ، وإذا لقي ربه فرح بصومه) .
لماذا يفرح الصائم بفطره ؟ ، ولماذا يفرح الصائم بلقاء ربه ؟
يفرح أثناء فطره إذ أن الله جل وعلا قد أعانه على الصيام ووفقه 
ويفرح عند لقاء ربه لأنه يرى الصيام أمام عينيه وبين يديه يتكلم
 ؟؟؟ ويكلم ربه جل جلاله ـ ويسأله ماذا ؟
يسأله الشفاعة في هذا الصائم الصابر
أسمع للصادق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث صحيح لعبد الله بن عمرو ( الصيام والقرآن يشفعان للعبد يوم القيامة يقول الصيام أي رب منعته الطعام والشهوات بالنهار فشفعني فيه ويقول القرآن منعته النوم بالليل فشفعني فيه قال فيشفعان)

  اللهم لا تحرمنا من هذه العبادة وغيرها من العبادات ، واجعلنا من المقبولين يا ارحم الراحمين
اللَّهُمَّ تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا صَالِحَ الأَعْمَالِ وَاجْعَلهَا خَالِصةً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

وَصَلِّ اللَّهُمَّ وَسَلِّمْ وَبَارِكْ عَلَى سَيِّدِنَا مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَأَصْحَابِهِ وَأَتْبَاعِهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّيِنِ، وَالحَمْدُ لله رَبِّ العَالَمِيِنَ.


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
أنور صالح أبو البصل – أبو المأمون

----------


## دموع الغصون

اللهم إغفر لي زلت لساني واعتقني من النار
اللهم باسمك الأعظم وبأحبها  إليك إغفر لنا 
اللهم إجعلنا ممن إذا عملوا عملا أن  يتقنوه
واجعلنا من المغفور عليهم في رمضان
واجعلنا ممن يقومون الليل  بذكرك
اللهم إن لديك عتقاء في رمضان
فا جعلنا من العتقاء من  النار
واجعل الجنة دارنا
اللهم  آمين


بتقوى الله عز وجل والعمل على طاعته  واجتناب نواهيه فقد دعينا كـ مسلمين إلى استقبال شهر رمضان بالإخلاص وفتح صفحة جديدة للمحاسبة محذرا من الغفلة التي تجلب الندم والحسرة .. نسأل الله أن يعتق رقابنا ورقابكم من النار .. ويدخلنا الجنة مع الأبرار 
اللهم  اجعلنا من عتقاء هدا الشهر الكريم 
كل عام و أنتم إلى الله أقرب 
أنور 
جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا التذكير والنصح 
همسات رائعة ومواعظ قيمة 
بارككَ الرحمن

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بارك الله فيك وباركَ لك عزيزي وكل عامٍ وانت بألف خير وتقبل الله طاعاتكم*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اللهم بلغنا شهر رمضان واعنا على صيامه .. واجعلنا ممن يدخلون باب الريان ..

كل عام وانتم بخير ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله يبارك بعمرك .. ويهدينا واياكم إلى الخير

ربي يباركلكم في رمضان ويجعل ايامكم كلها خير

أسعدني المرور من هنا  :Smile:

----------


## محمد عبد الله الخير

ربنا أعنا على صيام رمضان في ظل طاعتك

----------

